# Do people have any symptoms after IUI?



## maria7211 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi ladies,
After several mc and failed cycle my clinic suggested IUI, im also a bit older but that said it could work for me as i dont respond well to drugs. I just had a natural cycle and had the IUI on Monday. My worry is that I have absolutely no symptom, not even a twinge, no sore boobs, no nothing!
I know I have not taken the drugs, but surely it's a negative sign that I don't feel a thing. I'm taking pessaries, steroids, cleaner and aspirin. I don't even have progesterone symptoms. 
And frankly I'm going a bit nuts!


----------



## Pixies (Mar 16, 2012)

I was reading a thread about symptoms under 2ww I think and it seems like everybody experiences things differently. 
I had IUI on the 14th and had been swollen since the hcg injection. Still everything swollen but I think it's all due to the pessaries. 

I have been feeling very sick day 4 and day 5 but on day 4 I was flying home after the treatment, having said that I don't usually feel sick when flying. I'm tired, last night I was very gassy (sorry TMI), was sweating all night but felt cold. Also last night I had something leaking down there, something sticky (again sorry TMI) which had me freaking out. It stopped now. All of these symptoms are likely to be caused by the progesterone in high doses - at least that's what I keep telling myself.

Are you taking any progesterone since your treatment? how are you doing on your 2ww?

Praying for BFP for you hun!


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

How many days past iui are you?


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Im now 4 days past iui and i dont feel anything either except a bit of butterflies in the tummy. Im not taking meds but i thinks its just too early to feel anything yet...


----------



## bethany82 (Feb 1, 2011)

I've done 2 goes of natural IUI and apart from a slight cramp when they are inserting the catheter I've no symptons at all. It's completely fine.


----------

